
Anemomind: Digital Advisor for Sailors - fla
http://www.anemomind.com/how-it-works/
======
contingencies
Let's be clear here: this is for people sailing with tonnes of instrumentation
who want more instrumentation. There's a fairly large resistance in the
recreational sailing community to relying on electronics, and smaller boats
generally have none (people just use a phone for GPS or whatever), so I guess
this is destined to be a niche product.

------
kevinprince
Disagree, their is a ton of data on the NMEA bus on even small boats which is
useful for logging and working out whats going on across various systems. I
built a custom board to handle this last year with a Pi for capture.

Generally from what I've seen in the UK is GPS, Log and weather vane's are
digital so should have NMEA feeds. Small vessels are advised to use paper
charts. Its one of those things which still beats an electric plotter.

